# Love Your Lawyer Day!



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Today is National *Love Your Lawyer Day* and who better to love their lawyers than the good men and women going through a divorce.

http://www.nationallawjournal.com/i...urindex=0&curpage=ALL&slreturn=20151006085340

This is some PR crap developed by a marketer, who apparently lacks personal experience.


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Today is National *Love Your Lawyer Day* and who better to love their lawyers than the good men and women going through a divorce.
> 
> http://www.nationallawjournal.com/i...urindex=0&curpage=ALL&slreturn=20151006085340
> 
> This is some PR crap developed by a marketer, who apparently lacks personal experience.


Well, I was looking for the vomit emoticon but couldn't find it.

But then.... beautiful wife came up to me and gave me a big kiss and said "I love my lawyer". In light of that...

Folks can call me whatever they like. :wink2:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The only lawyer I ever loved was Atticus Finch. And he broke my heart.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We, my brothers and I, have a lawyer on retainer, but not for divorce purposes. This is more about securing property rights which we were just recently granted (by the circuit court system) in shared ownership with another party. The only problem, the other party hates our guts  I guess it is good to have a lawyer in these situations. 

We now have to negotiate our next move.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I also have a soft spot for Horace Rumpole


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> I also have a soft spot for Horace Rumpole



He puts those studs on the cover of GQ to shame.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I will love my lawyer the day I no longer need him or the day he gives me the Cadillac I paid for....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Next month we'll celebrate, "love my hemorrhoid day".


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I acted in Pro Per for my divorce. I did all of my own paperwork, the filing, and the court appearances. So, I love ME!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Absurdist said:


> He puts those studs on the cover of GQ to shame.


Its the brain. Pretty boys are a dime a dozen.


----------

